# Another new DSi with 4 inch screens



## granville (Oct 26, 2009)

Japan is coming out with ANOTHER DSi version this year, which will sport no differences from the older one besides that it will now have 4 inch screens, bigger than the old one. It will sell for the same price as well. No word on a US release, but we'll see.







http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=101766


----------



## Chanser (Oct 26, 2009)

Sure why not, it prints money!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 26, 2009)

I get tthe feeling someone's getting trolled here...


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 26, 2009)

Um...ok? You forgot your trusty flame shield. tsk tsk


----------



## War (Oct 26, 2009)

I want those 4 inches in my hands.


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 26, 2009)

What's next? DSi TV player for Wii?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2009)

Those 4 inches look good.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

*sigh*. DS resolution on a 4 inch screen. Total wtf. Just release the damn DS2 already...


----------



## Celice (Oct 26, 2009)

God dammit, the gaming market's gone to shit, and people are still eating it up -____-


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 26, 2009)

So true, they keep releasing soo many revisions. It seemed absolutely crazy that they released a DSi and and a PSP 3000 and now they move on to the FOURTH revisions. Its the same with the consoles. They really need to just stick with one model.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Another 2 inches? Whats the fucking point?



			
				War said:
			
		

> I want those 4 inches in my hands.


Thats what she said.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2009)

At least this isn't another PSP no-go.

We don't need any revisions and not interested unless you have a lime green or pink one available.  Nintendo, we don't want useless revisions, just start making the DS2 so it can have a good chance of an late 2010/early 2011 launch.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad I haven't got a DSi yet then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 inch seems sexay. Might buy it.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 26, 2009)

And they wonder why we pirate...


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 26, 2009)

updates are the way to go.instead of all these new consoles (PS4,Xbox 720,and Wii 2 whatever) they should just send
updates through online or they could sell stuff the you can install in the HD.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 26, 2009)

its just like an upgrade to the dsi like it was for the ds phat to the ds lite
i dont really crae since i only play my dsi when im bored or just for fun and i dont care bout the screen size


----------



## luke_c (Oct 26, 2009)

The hell is this shit, are they really that blind they need BIGGER screens?


----------



## War (Oct 26, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> The hell is this shit, are they really that blind they need BIGGER screens?


It's not because they're blind, it's because bigger is better.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> The hell is this shit, are they really that blind they need BIGGER screens?


I needs me more room for doodling in Professor Layton and Zelda.


----------



## Santee (Oct 26, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not till we make a homebrew that unlocks the hardware and yes I get the reference.


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hope they upgrade the batteries with that bigger screen


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks godness i didn't buy dsi yet now it's time to buy this with 4 inch screen bigger than psp go screen


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 26, 2009)

They are practically making up for all of the sales lost to piracy, also the bigger screens are almost the entire reason, belive it or not, I got a DSi, sooo this sucks for me, along with my disorder, "Obsoletic" or Fear of owning anything obsolete


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 26, 2009)

and yet it will probably run at the exact same res currently making the DSi so called bigger screen pointless


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe this is a way to block flashcarts....again! Make (mind-control) them get it and then HABIZANGA their flashcarts don't work!


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger screen IS better!

Fuck you nintendo, if this is real, I am waiting for this!


----------



## iFish (Oct 26, 2009)

is the dsi even the next system you know like the ds replaced the gba diffrent game the ds lite isnt  new for the ds its just an upgrade is the dsi an upgrade or will it soon wipe the ds lite away? becasue i dont know if i should buy it when i have a dsl will it be a new system?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 26, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> *sigh*. DS resolution on a 4 inch screen. Total wtf. Just release the damn DS2 already...


This.

DSi? Okay.

4 inch screens? Fucking pointless.

The DSi's screens make games look better, but if they make them even bigger without changing the amount of pixels, it'll be shit.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 26, 2009)

Wont the shell have to be bigger to support the screens making the system bigger and also reducing battery life even more? I just cant quite see why they are doing this if not only to catch up with Sony with the Go. Exept with Nintendo, it kinda caught them off guard so they just are like "lets re-release the DSi and see if anyone notices."


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 26, 2009)

Hurray pixelated games!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 26, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> "Obsoletic" or Fear of owning anything obsolete



i have the same discorder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ninty is killing me.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 26, 2009)

i wonder how easy the 4 inch will break
is it me or is nintendo getting to lazy lately ?
at any rate i only keep at it i wonder how
seriously...
they should stop making such teeny tiny little upgrades


----------



## stab244 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm... I hope they up the resolution... If not... Well they can't if they want DS games to work on it.


----------



## BurlyEd (Oct 26, 2009)

Accidental double post.


----------



## BurlyEd (Oct 26, 2009)

If the 4" DSi is iEDGE compatable and is available in a better blue (navy), I will buy one.
And if they release a 4.5" DSi later, I will probably buy one of them too!


----------



## soulfire (Oct 26, 2009)

you know what is funny

so many people hated the dsi that was coming and they where all negative about it and they complained like hell

.. but still so many of them bought on dsi


----------



## felixsrg (Oct 26, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Hurray pixelated games!


+1 

If they don't make something with the screen resolution or add more pixels this will be only a "lets make screens bigger and superate sony" I personally got a DSi but still if I won't, I wouldn't buy it

PD: Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 27, 2009)

This is complete bullshit!! Nintendo I know how famous you are with your handhelds and consoles but please don't fuck us over with an 0.75 inch more screen! Seriously this is sodomizing our money!


----------



## iFish (Oct 27, 2009)

all us tempers just shouldnt buy it let them take money from people who ethir collect all thier stuff or just are stupid enough to buy it. if no tempers but it nintendo will notice there many of us


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 27, 2009)

The only way I would get one here is if it's not going to cost more then the current one, which I can send in for a RMA since it's under warranty and have them fix the shoulder button which they just wind up sending a new one, sell it for full value and get one with a larger screen, assuming they are bringing it to North America at some point and that the DSi flash carts will work with this revision.


----------



## iFish (Oct 27, 2009)

i am not even gonna get dsi anymore intil i really want one of the dsi only game which probly wont be soon


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 27, 2009)

Is not getting. Getting a dsi would be better for me since you know that definately won't fit in my pockets. Oh and it kinda loses its portability factor.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2009)

I've got nothing else to add...


----------



## Konachan (Oct 27, 2009)

until Ninty adds a gba slot or anything USEFUL to the DSi i will not buy one. i have no need for a camera and Z0MG 0.75IN BIGGER SCREENS. or if it it prints money ill buy it lol


----------



## iFish (Oct 27, 2009)

in the picture they look evil lol


----------



## davidsl_128 (Oct 27, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I've got nothing else to add...


I never get tired of that animation XD


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 27, 2009)

Has Nintendo actually said anything about this yet?  Until they do, I'm not going to believe this thing to be real.  I mean, Nintendo isn't THAT stupid...are they?


----------



## Arwen20 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was a sucker and preordered a DSi. I am sure if this is officially announced, I will preorder one of the babies. The only problem I can see is the battery power the larger screens will draw.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 27, 2009)

I just lol harder and harder...


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2009)

to those morons who got the dsi....
HAH


----------



## shito (Oct 27, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Japan is coming out with ANOTHER DSi version this year, which will sport no differences from the older one besides that it will now have 4 inch screens, bigger than the old one. It will sell for the same price as well. No word on a US release, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are those on the ones on the wall? lol


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd suppose they wouldn't be. IMO that looks bigger than 4 inches but then again I can't tell exactly from a picture.


----------



## swornsecrets (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know if I will get this, the DSi was disappointing without the GBA slot, I thought I would be able to get over it but it didn't work out. Depending on whatelse they add I may purchase this. But I know it can't be just bigger screens.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2009)

I doubt this will hit the US.
I mean look at the different version of the GameBoy in Japan.

Also,
http://kotaku.com/5390638/nintendo-labels-...ne=true&s=x



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> a Nintendo spokesperson stated, "Our company isn't doing any interviews [about this]. We think it's a speculative article."


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 27, 2009)

Waddya think they're stuffin in the extra space that the screens are gonna make? A kill switch? a secret playing time monitor that reports what you've been playing directly to nintendo? It sure as hell won't be a higher resolution camera, or the ability to play mp3 files, or a button to a satellite that can scratch your ass with a laser beam from space(Simpsons)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, I think I'll stick with my DSlite 'till you can run some type of hbc on the dsi.


EDIT: (FAIL) it wasn't Simpsons, it was Family Guy


----------



## luke_c (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm guessing with this there will be more piracy protection.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 27, 2009)

So this is this the new DS featuring Nvidia graphics .
Who knows there could be a huge piracy block.
But 4 inch screens awesome.
Wish someonee could translate the paper a bit.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh well, it's primarely for older people who think the current screens are too small. Personally, I'm not buying the DSi until there are DSi exclusives worth to buy a DSi for. Right now there's pretty much only Mario vs Donkey Kong 3, which is only a minor upgrade to MvsDK2.

I think the first DSi exclusives will be released early next year, the first good ones will be a lot later and by that time Nintendo probably has a DS2 announced which is really next-gen and can play DSi exclusives as well.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Warning!! on this new dsi with 4 inch screen.   





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> One reason for the restricted rights is Nintendo's ongoing battle against DS piracy. According to Nikkei, the new DSi will have improved antipiracy features that will be beefed up in hack-prone territories such as China and South Korea.


    OMG!  source: http://uk.gamespot.com/news/6237980.html?t...adlines;title;1


----------



## Skyline969 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup, definitely not getting this one either. I might get the DSi sometime, but not this batch. 4 inch screens are just too big for this handheld anyways. The console'll get too big for your pocket, and then who would want it?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 27, 2009)

I really need to put this on a shortcut key so I don't have to keep typing it all the time...

*To the people who complain about Lack of stupidass GBA Slot: OH.  Freaking.  Well.  Did you honestly think Nintendo was going to support something that is DEAD???  The GB/GBC was no longer supported after the SP for a reason.  That reason?  They were dead.  The GBA is now no longer supported on the DSi, and I can guarantee, anything after that.  Why?  Because the GBA is dead.  It doesn't bring in revenue.  Now get the frak over it.*


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 27, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I really need to put this on a shortcut key so I don't have to keep typing it all the time...
> 
> *To the people who complain about Lack of stupidass GBA Slot: OH.  Freaking.  Well.  Did you honestly think Nintendo was going to support something that is DEAD???  The GB/GBC was no longer supported after the SP for a reason.  That reason?  They were dead.  The GBA is now no longer supported on the DSi, and I can guarantee, anything after that.  Why?  Because the GBA is dead.  It doesn't bring in revenue.  Now get the frak over it.*



There are some really good games on GBA that gives reason for GBA to stay! PLUS the GBA port on the DS lite was a way to implement new hardware (Like Camera/ Guitar Hero Grip/ Wario Ware motion sensor).

Plus many GBA games had the ability to transfer items or such with their DS version (Boktai can be used in Lunar Knights to power solar gun!).

The Ace attorney games were compatible
The Pokemon games were compatible too (Pokemon Dash, Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, and I'm sure HG and SS too maybe.....)

Anyway the difference between the psp 1k/2k/3k and Go is the UMD replaced by 16gb of memory and the adition of Bluetooth.... heck they went completely media there.

The difference between DSi and DSi 2 is a bigger screen? WTF do we need a bigger screen for... I mean there is a BIG difference between DS/Lite and DSi (dual camera, gba lost, AAC player and sound recorder, DSi ware, Web browser, you can remove your game without freezing the DS in the main menu and many more...)

If this comes out...I ain't gettin it because it's just gonna be more annoying in my pocket than my DSi already is...(it's thinner than DS lite but it's larger)

Edit: I forgot to mention the anti-piracy it's gonna have... If this console is gonna be buffed up in anti-hack, we're screwed here.... Nintendo is not joking anymore


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is sarcasm, I apologize.  But you are a fucking moron, plain and simple.  The NES had a lot of good games.  Did SNES support NES?  I don't think so.  SNES had a lot of good games.  Did N64 support that?  No.  N64 had a lot of good games.  Did Gamecube support them?  *NO.*  Gamecube had a lot of good games, and currently the Wii DOES support them.  But I can guess, not for long.  Dead things don't bring in revenue.  Dead things get dropped in favor of better tech.  A handful of games that can use the GBA Slot isn't going to keep the GBA slot there.  Ace Attorney games were all remade for the DS.  Pokemon games don't need the GBA Slot to be beaten.  

*The GBA slot had to go.  It was a must.  Why?  BECAUSE IT WAS DEAD.  The Camera has been implamented already, via the DSi.  Guitar Hero sucked after 2, and I know NO ONE who play the DS ones.  And WarioWare is moving on as well.  So should everyone else.  You people act like it's either A) The end of the world, which it's not, B) You didn't see it coming, which you should've, or C) Both.*


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

I really believe they are only doing this release just for some insane anti-piracy,but who is gonna drop a DSi for another with bigger screens and better anti-piracy... that and losing all the DSi ware... That would suck,either way I will probably get it if Acekard or what ever other good flash carts work on it.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2009)

lmao, calm down man.
People complain about everything just because they can.
Even if the DSi has a GBA slot, people will come up with something different (omg still shitty graphics, etc...)


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> There are some really good games on GBA that gives reason for GBA to stay!


GBA games will probably become available for download as DSiWare. No need to let people play their old cartridges when you can charge them twice for their games. [/cynicism]


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 27, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ psp go


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 27, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've said they won't be doing that, so no, GBA ain't coming the the DSi, at least, not this generation.


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 27, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK don't go insulting me like that. Did I call you a fucking moron? NO! I just gave my opinion to what you said without insulting anyone!
Idiots like you are the ones that starts trouble in other people's live.

I'm not saying we should keep the GBA Slot, I was just saying how useful it WAS. I don't use the GBA anyway but what Veho said will probably come true and that's annoying... some people think that old graphic games or just plain old games are not worth it anymore... and that bothers me. That's why we have emulators for like almost every game system, because even if they're dead, some people still like to play them, that's THEIR OPINION (no need to criticize their ways)

Edit: I'm just reacting like that because of the anti-piracy mostly but if the DSi 2 proves to be hacked I'm getting it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 27, 2009)

imagine if u could connect the ds to a touch screen tv, you would really have a great shoulder workout

good idea but u may wanna keep it down (the argument)


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 27, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> igood idea but u may wanna keep it down (the argument)



You right... but in my defense he insulted me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imma be quiet for a while


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 27, 2009)

yay now dsi r has skreen thet r as beeg as psp skreen well almost anywayz.

except it will still have the crappy ds resolution... 3 wo0ts for pixels the size of cheerios!!

ds2 please, something with 3 times the processing power and double the resolution... and a touch screen that doesnt suck, and get scratched from using the stylus...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I think a bigger screen is good.
My family has many games they want to play on the DS but they complain about the small screens and give up.
The low resolution isn't really a big deal to me and a bigger touch screen jsut can't be bad.
Especially if it doesn't cost me extra just for that.

Though I'd rather pay a little more for one this big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://home.comcast.net/~olimar/DS/jumbotron/

I agree though, a DS2 would be nice already but somehow I think its a tad early still.
I'm patient anyway.


----------



## LightRapid (Oct 27, 2009)

Whats wrong with the DSi?
All I FUCKING see is most of you people just keep DAMN complaining and complaining.
If you already have a DS then stay the fuck with it. 
If you don't want a DSi then don't get one, ignore it. 
Wait for the "DS2."

I have a DSi, I'm pretty damn satisfied. 
Replaced my iPoood. 
I don't need to buy a camera anymore. 
Plays my DS games happily fine.
Acts as another alarm clock.
Also is convenient as a calculator.
I can check mail and Facebook.
Ya know, SOCIAL stuff too.

I don't see any cons to this.
I definitely believe its worth my money.


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 28, 2009)

LightRapid said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with the DSi?
> All I FUCKING see is most of you people just keep DAMN complaining and complaining.
> If you already have a DS then stay the fuck with it.
> If you don't want a DSi then don't get one, ignore it.
> ...



+10, 100 percent with you, the thing is that not everybody has the money to buy a DSi, so whats left for them..........well, bitching around about the product they cant have...!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





back on topic, Ill say, go bigger screen, no matter if looks pixelated as hell, 0.75 inches more are almost the same as if I buy a netbook, but with two screens and one of them is touchy....!!


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 28, 2009)

LightRapid said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with the DSi?
> All I FUCKING see is most of you people just keep DAMN complaining and complaining.
> If you already have a DS then stay the fuck with it.
> If you don't want a DSi then don't get one, ignore it.
> ...



9001 DSi points for you, sir.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 28, 2009)

taken from Kotaku


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 28, 2009)

That doesn't look so bad. Then pixels would be even bigger. Normal dsi > the 4 inch version imo.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you really think the buttons are gonna stay the same size?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 28, 2009)

Aren't portables supposed to be...well...portable?  That seems a bit big.  I'll wait for Ninty to comment and confirm that beast before taking this thing seriously.


----------



## granville (Oct 28, 2009)

Jesus, this topic has degenerated... And shinkukage09 was being really harsh, dickish i'd say. Whatever, none of my business. But I will add my thoughts. WHY does losing the GBA slot suck? Why, you ask. Because we lost it, it was there to be lost. We had something and then lost it, we didn't have a system that never had it to begin with. Citing the SNES for not having NES support and N64 for not having SNES support is screwy logic considering the DS had all the necessary hardware in order to play GBA games. It also once could, but they REMOVED it. It used to be there, and it was an unnecessary removal. Doesn't bother me, i'm happy with my normal DS until a true next gen DS comes out.

And I don't hate DSi, I'm liking some of the lineup of DSiWare. I just see no reason to have removed the GBA slot. GBA may be dead, but that's not a reason to go out of your way to REMOVE the slot itself.

Personally i'm waiting on DS2. Behold my 1337 MS Paint skeelz below! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



Warning, epic MS Paint suckage ahead-






Yay for two analog nubs, 16:9 dual touch screens, home button, backlight controls, and button volume controls. Maybe it's time for me to start practicing some basic pixel art.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 28, 2009)

For your design you should have kept the dsi shortcut of select and a volume to change the light. Maybe move the volume buttons to the side as well since it looks like you just mashed everything together. A home button and a power button? Well soft reseting via a press of the power button was not a bad thing Ninty put in. Wouldn't those analog nubs get in the way of playing? Unless you want to hold it with two fingers on the side.


----------



## redact (Oct 28, 2009)

lulz granville, nice pic

needs more health & safety warning tho


----------



## hotnuale000 (Oct 28, 2009)

nice. and yeah good point. i'll wait for a true next gen dsi to come out and see what it all has


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 28, 2009)

LightRapid said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with the DSi?
> All I FUCKING see is most of you people just keep DAMN complaining and complaining.
> If you already have a DS then stay the fuck with it.
> If you don't want a DSi then don't get one, ignore it.
> ...



You believe it's worth your money because yer a damn noob. You fail to realize nintendo's true intentions "IF" they were to release this console. I never thought I'd(ever) say this but Nintendo could screw pirates up the ass with the release of this console. 

Then again I might be wrong and it has no additional piracy protection, it might just have two big screens. 

Or, we all could be wrong and nintendo is just spreading rumors to see the reaction of the homebrew community and don't intend to release this bigger screened DSi. 

Listen to this one, Nintendo isn't commenting about this rumor right? maybe they do plan to release another DSi, but necessarily one with a bigger screen. Maybe one that looks completely different. Maybe they felt the DSi was wronged by the plainness of its design. I bet ya they're gonna bring back the fingerprint magnet.

Well find out all in due time(leak damn you!).


----------



## rithsv (Oct 28, 2009)

^^Those designs up there wouldn't make a bad PSP either.


----------



## C175R (Oct 28, 2009)

well on this article clearly says 4inch OR BIGGER. and the date is Oct. 27 2009.
so it might be bigger than 4inch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but most likely with more anti-piracy protection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nintendo is NOT stupid to just let everyone pirate their games easily you know...if they are gona come out with a new console OBVIOUSLY it will have more anti-piracy protection


----------



## wchill (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish it printed money for me... too bad it's a Nintendo-exclusive feature.
Haha waiting game for me.


----------



## granville (Oct 28, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I wish it printed money for me... too bad it's a Nintendo-exclusive feature.
> Haha waiting game for me.


DSi can't print money:






It doesn't have a GBA slot, which is where the money comes out.


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> wchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think gold coins can drop out of the SD slot


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Oct 28, 2009)

Personally, I think that releasing a successor to the DSi has more to do with a slump in sales than anti-piracy revisions.  I'm a collector, but have yet to purchase a DSi because I'm waiting for a price drop, or perhaps a used system in great condition.  This has to do more with my collecting habits, than actually wanting to own the system.  It's apparent that the "download your games" interface isn't a huge success, which paints an ugly picture for the PSP Go, which is destined for failure IMO.

It's not a secret that hardware revisions, whether they're significant redesigns, or purely cosmetic, are simply a tactic to combat slow sales.  I'm guessing this revision won't likey release outside Japan unless there's really a need to increase system sales.  I'm reminded of the GameBoy Micro, which Nintendo had a strong showing at E3, but pretty much abandoned the system once it released (what happened to all the custom faceplates and hype?).

As for the lack of GBA slot, there's a demographic that many of you are overlooking.  At my work, I deal with a lot of parents who simply won't buy their kids a new handheld unless it plays the older games.  Seeing as though a huge portion of actual buyers are parents shopping for their kids, purchasing a system that can play older games is a pretty big deal.  These parents also know that they can get their kids to purchase 2-3 used GBA games for the price of a DS game.  This is a real scenerio I witness every day at work, and most tempers would overlook this based on their own preferences.

In the end I don't really care about larger screens unless the resolution increases, which it won't.  For me, larger doesn't always mean better when it comes to screen size, as I personally like the GBA Micro more than the SP.  Nintendo will release a million handheld revisions no matter what, and we all know that we have the option to look away and not buy it, so who cares.


----------



## N-TG (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think that this DSi will work well... Even DSi isn't that good for me because of 2 things... 1) Awful sound (I prefer the sound of DS) and 2) no GBA slot... I know that maybe it's a good thing that it got removed... But now if they put that kind of screens I think they can put back the gba slot, upgrade the cpu and ram a bit more and heck even make the battery bigger so that it can last longer.

Also for the gba slot. It was an awful idea to remove it in the first place because you have a huge amount of games for GBA + DS games... Instant win... also I have 50-60 gb,gbc games plus 10 GBA games, if my normal GBA broke or something what can I do? Where can I play those old games? Super Game Boy on Snes for the GB and some GBC games I suppose but for the GBA games?

For the PS1 to PS2 worked ok... But a lot of people were angry for the lack of backwards compatibility in the later versions of the PS3 (and now that they removed the UMD disks for the new PSPgo and you can only download games...wtf?). And Nintendo had Backwards Compatibility for the Gamecube on Wii it even included the ports for controllers and Memory cards... They can't decide what console supports what? What's next? A new Wii version that can play Nintendo 64 games?


----------



## Escape (Oct 28, 2009)

FFS, I just bought a new DSi 2 days ago!!!!
I seriously hope this is just a joke...


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 28, 2009)

This seems more like a extremely late or early April fools joke or the specs for the DS2 screens.
I think it's safe to say either because there is no way they would release a updated version of the DSi this early.
Think about it that would be a horrible marketing decision, it would only piss people off, and that is the only thing Nintendo has been doing well is marketing(except a few highly anticipated 3rd party games that have been announced for the wii).


----------



## N-TG (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe Nintendo stopped targeting classic players and now is more focused in the TRUE NERDS!!! The ones that want every new thing that gets released and stand in lines outside stores for hours... (I wonder how much money they earn from those guys...in such a short period of time)


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys and your "no gba slot" issue! just get the fuck over the fucking gba slut!
Whining about it won't bring it back, just stop complaining. You don't like the fucking dsi, don't buy it. simple as that.

EVERY fucking topic with "dsi" in it is like:

person a: i got a dsi!1
person b: dsi doesn't have a gba slot.

person a: oh look! the new dsi exculsive game!
person b: dsi doesn't have a gba slot.

person a: i took some pictures with my dsi :3
person b: dsi doesn't have a gba slot.

person a: the r button is broken on my dsi
person b: dsi doesn't have a gba slot.

person a: the world will end in 2012
person b: that's bcuz dsi doesn't have a gba slot.

if you want to play fucking gba games, play it on a gba micro. it's much better.



phew, finally got that out my system...


----------



## Escape (Oct 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> person a: the world will end in 2012
> person b: that's bcuz dsi doesn't have a gba slot.



lol'd


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 28, 2009)

Wasn't this just a rumor? Or has it been confirmed now?

Either way, bigger screens means a bigger console. With the bigger size, it means they could have fitted a GBA slot onto it. If they had, this new DSi could be an improvement.

However, if it's the same price as the original DSi, I'm sure a lot of people will be interested. The DS screens aren't expensive, they could sell it at the same price, although they most likely won't.




			
				B-Blue said:
			
		

> You guys and your "no gba slot" issue! just get the fuck over the fucking gba slut!
> Whining about it won't bring it back, just stop complaining. You don't like the fucking dsi, don't buy it. simple as that.
> 
> EVERY fucking topic with "dsi" in it is like:
> ...



No matter what you say, fact is, people complain about it, and it stops a lot of people from buying the DSi, so Nintendo are in fact lowering their sales by making the move of not including a GBA slot.
I think it was idiotic of them not to include a GBA slot, and instead include useless cameras. What about those who have GBA games they still play, and want to play all their handheld games on 1 console? They're not gonna start lugging a GBM and DSi around if they can just play it all on their DS lite.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 28, 2009)

For some people yes that was stupid. For me not really since I still got other means of playing it. Obviously I would rather not lug it around either but I don't play that many gba games anymore.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 28, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> What about those who have GBA games they still play, and want to play all their handheld games on 1 console?



Buy an iPlayer.

It can play GBA. NES, SNES, SEGA SHIT AND ALL YOUR GAMES FROM 100000 YEARS AGO


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 28, 2009)

@B-Blue But but then they can't play nds games without having to carry around another flashcart!


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 28, 2009)

It just keeps going on and on, this whole no GBA -Slot, im 100% in accordance with B-Blue.

Anyway, i may actually buy this, there will be obviously a big difference in size (compared to the lite screens) so at least i'd feel i bought something that's worth while. Now i'll need to get a DSi Flashcard as well


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Oct 28, 2009)

I think this is such a bad hoax. 4 Inches would make no sense at all given the current resolution of the DS System and it's games. As somebody mentioned earlier: Pixelated gaming FTW.


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> person a: the world will end in 2012
> person b: that's bcuz dsi doesn't have a gba slot.



Ha! The Mayans meant to say Nintendo would bring the world down xD


----------



## Fabis94 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is really retarded. We only got the DSi like a little more than a half a year ago! Like wtf...also i read on the article that it will be 3/4 inches and bigger buttons and that's because it's a revision for old people with bad eyesight. The resolution is the same.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 28, 2009)

i dont care about the dsi i cant live without a gba slot and dont wanna buy an iplayer the other day i sold it to eb games for a used psp 2000 with a mem stick free i already have a cobalt ds lite and haveing a ds and psp is better than a dsi mainly cuz of gba plus i never use the extra features so why do you need one IMO the dsi is a fail and the ds lite is the best one ever i cant wait to see how much fail this new one is


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Man i thought sony was bad...


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 28, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> What's next? DSi TV player for Wii?




No, 5 inches Screens.


----------



## enarky (Oct 28, 2009)

That's not a DS for *us*, it's for people with bad eyes or older people. I can't see anything wrong with that, personally. Dunno about you guys, but I would never ever carry a monster DS with 4 inch screens around with me, so this whole discussion seems moot.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 28, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> That's not a DS for *us*, it's for people with bad eyes or older people. I can't see anything wrong with that, personally. Dunno about you guys, but I would never ever carry a monster DS with 4 inch screens around with me, so this whole discussion seems moot.



Agreed, I love my DS Lite because it so small and neat, and it produces nice graphics IMHO.
Bigger screens without added power just means uglier graphics in my book, and that's not what I want.

Let Nintendo do, I would have done the same thing if I could earn a couple of millions profit with it.


----------



## House Spider (Oct 28, 2009)

Longer and more pixilated? What a shit way to lure me into their Anti-Piracy trap.


----------



## LightRapid (Oct 28, 2009)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> You believe it's worth your money because yer a damn noob. You fail to realize nintendo's true intentions "IF" they were to release this console. I never thought I'd(ever) say this but Nintendo could screw pirates up the ass with the release of this console.



Lots of "normal" people pay for everything they own. 
I don't see them bitching about intentions of companies they buy products from.
You already own a DS, whats wrong?
Or are you actually going to BUY a DSi? *gasp*

Pirates shouldn't even be pirating. I'm not being a noob. =)
I prefer not to be pirating illegally thank you.
I have no problem supporting a company that can improve itself enough.
Take into account the real companies themselves.
Do you want something you've worked for that should get you a good paycheck, instead be pirated?
Your efforts become wasted with all the people pirating. You lose money.
I think you all would understand the rest.

But anyway, I'm fine without a GBA slot. 
I mean, if you already have a DS, then whats wrong with it currently?
Maybe Nintendo is going a bit overboard with 4" but I don't really mind.
I'm waiting for the DS2, I already have a DSi.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 28, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i dont care about the dsi i cant live without a gba slot and dont wanna buy an iplayer the other day i sold it to eb games for a used psp 2000 with a mem stick free i already have a cobalt ds lite and haveing a ds and psp is better than a dsi mainly cuz of gba plus i never use the extra features so why do you need one IMO the dsi is a fail and the ds lite is the best one ever i cant wait to see how much fail this new one is



you "can't" live without a gba slot?!



pfffffffffffffffffttttttttttttt


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Rockstar, there's always VBA


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like all my handheld games on 1 console so the lite gives me both gba and ds so i dont nned to carry a dingoo or ipod touch to play gba


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 28, 2009)

how long is 4 inches? (as in cm)


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 28, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> how long is 4 inches? (as in cm)


a simple google search would have told you

http://www.conversion-metric.org/length_co..._conversion.php


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 28, 2009)

well my internet as down except for the temp so couldnt google :I but thanks

*looks at ruler*


----------



## enarky (Oct 28, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the right search even Google itself can answer that: http://www.google.com/search?q=4+inch+in+cm


----------



## Langin (Oct 28, 2009)

you know the health and safety says youll need the play on an ``small`` screen... so if ninty wants bigger sreens? why do they say you need to play on an small screen? wtf do they want?


----------



## BlackDave (Oct 28, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> you know the health and safety says youll need the play on an ``small`` screen... so if ninty wants bigger sreens? why do they say you need to play on an small screen? wtf do they want?



That's cuz we're not talking about 60" screen flashing blue and red in Pikachu's eyes lol (some people might know what I'm talking about)


----------



## meornot0 (Oct 28, 2009)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pokemon yellow?


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 28, 2009)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That banned episode? Never saw it myself, but I heard about it.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Oct 28, 2009)

meornot0 said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google pokemon banned episodes.



....Also b-blue posts have made me lol so hard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...And nintendo needs to stop making small upgrades that ds should had since the first model...


----------



## Devion (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with this


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> updates are the way to go. instead of all these new consoles (PS4,Xbox 720,and Wii 2 whatever) they should just send
> updates through online or they could sell stuff the you can install in the HD


I think this is fake


----------



## Prophet (Oct 28, 2009)

A gba-slot isn't a huge deal to me. Personally I would prefer a snes-slot, then I could go back to playing games that were actually good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

With the DSi getting bigger, we could even hope for an N64 slot


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish my Phat had 4-inch screens...


----------



## mphil145 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'd want a DSI with a bigger screen I mean DS is a low res system as it is why make the screen bigger. By the way I'm not hating on the DS I love my DS Lite but this is an upgrade that I think is better just reserved for a brand new system not a upgrade to the current model.


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 28, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> @B-Blue But but then they can't play nds games without having to carry around another flashcart!



If you can carry a GBA flashcard.......you can certainly carry a second NDS flashcard, how much does it weights..????


----------



## granville (Oct 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPlayer is actually one particular thing that brought my respect for the DSi up a notch. Of course, you can still play GBA games on it using an old Phat or Lite, but it makes the loss of GBA slot less bitter. It still needs some major work though, many of the best games such as Golden Sun The Lost Age go to slow to be considered perfectly playable. But that was a preliminary first release beta and is bound to get many times better in a while.

Again though, I won't be buying a DSi likely at all. At least, not until after next year's E3 when I'm quite sure they don't plan to make a true DS2. I don't want to buy something that is going to be outmoded in less than a year. I would want a true DS2 though. I'm just a little ricked off about Nintendo releasing a new DS revision so early on, right after people spent money on a normal DSi. It's on par with Sony's marketing of all their PSP revisions. Of course, 4 inches DOES look really nice once you look to see.

For comparison reasons, here's a comparion of all versions of the DS together. Of course, not meant to convey actual picture quality, as the pixels were resized and added (real DSi increases the actual individual pixel sizes). But just to give you an idea of the size differences-






You can actually physically tweak your screen resolution to match your current DS and then compare the sizes. Once you get it to where you can put a ruler up to the monitor and measure it accurately (diagonally), this is actually an accurate comparison of the real differences in DS screen sizes. Not the image quality, but the physical size. Plus, I'm not even counting the dead space here, between the screens. The new 4 inch DSi will be even bigger than the Phat. Or at least, it should, if my math is right...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2009)

To everyone complaining about the missing GBA slot. Buy a Micro. Like I did.
They're sexy, small and work wonders. If you can shell out 199$ for a new DSi, you can probably also buy a used Micro for 30$.

I also bought a GBASP Brighter. Those things are awesome


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 28, 2009)

its to block acekard2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHAT ELSE?

it has the 4 inch screen to lure you.

hope if fails epically.


----------



## granville (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't even afford $30 FYI. Not everyone is made of money. I can't even spend $20-$30 on an EZ Flash 3-in-1 or an iPlayer or I would get one of those, and not even bother with a GBA at all. I sold my original GBA (non-SP or micro) because we needed money. Don't assume that people can waste money on every single game system out there. I'd much rather have one that does as much as possible. There are a lot of things I'd rather do with $30 than buy a GBA if I had the chance to GET $30.


----------



## House Spider (Oct 28, 2009)

How hard is to get money? I asked my parents for 20 Euro and I got it.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 28, 2009)

Damm those japs need to be killed


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> How hard is to get money? I asked my parents for 20 Euro and I got it.


Your lucky, if i ask for moey i am told to get outside, and earn my own.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 28, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> How hard is to get money? I asked my parents for 20 Euro and I got it.


It isnt that hard if your parents have a moneytree in their garden.


----------



## granville (Oct 28, 2009)

Some parents don't spoil their kids rotten, or don't have any themselves. I was lucky to get one game per year when I was little. And I actually had a job as a child, and was forced to give the money to the parent.

Getting offtopic, but the point was that not everyone wants to have their hardware downgraded, especially since the downgrade was completely unnecessary and was just that: a downgrade. BAWWWW about it all you want, DSi lovers, but you can't deny this. There's a reason people dislike the DSi, and there's a reason I was happy when the iPlayer got its GBA emulator. GBA is just an awesomely epic system, one of the best ever made. And like I said, it was there to be lost, unlike the N64 or SNES, which never had any sort of back compatibility. They took it out, and that leaves room for people to be unhappy about it.


----------



## War (Oct 28, 2009)

I might go for this one. I saw the Kotaku size comparison and a 4 inch screen is actually a big difference from the DS Lite screen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> WarioN64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, after all, money doesn't grow on trees...money _is_ trees (what do you think they make the notes out of?)


----------



## CasperH (Oct 28, 2009)

Sigh, does Nintendo never get tired of making money?


----------



## oniseb (Oct 28, 2009)

It's just a rumor...........


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Judging by the fact the GIF doesn't stop, my guess would be...no.

The Imagine series is proof enough that they'll make shameless shovelware in the hopes it will sell.



Spoiler



Hey, that was my 100th counted post


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 28, 2009)

Just looked at Kotaku's size comparison. How the fuck are you even supposed to get that 'thing' in your pocket, anyways? It's WAY too big!


----------



## matt4tehlulz (Oct 28, 2009)

FUCKING IDIOTS, okay, NO one should buy this shit, for one, blocks flashkarts, dumbshits, this is a no win. even when acekard and m3 , supercard, and ez flash make flashkarts for it, do you really think its a win with nintendo making non stop updates. 4 inches is a waste of space. buy a dog to protect your cp on your computer, and kill this new dsi with fire


----------



## stab244 (Oct 28, 2009)

DS2 is supposedly called the TS...

Also, don't they already use the Power button as the Home button?

I'll just wait until the TS comes out...


----------



## redact (Oct 29, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sarvesh50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all, that is speculation, current dsi carts may still work on the bigger dsi (dsi 1.5?) and your argument about non stop updates is invalid as the current dsi already has that :/


----------



## jozsua_cruz (Oct 29, 2009)

The 4 inches one is really greatt!! but is it true that it blocks the flash cards?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2009)

Doesn't really seem worth it and feels like a slap in the face to DSi buyers. I mean, it came out not too long ago and already they're introducing an upgraded version. It's not a late night commercial for male enhancement in my book; I won't pay more cash for 4 inches. 

I do love the picture though. It does print money so Miyamoto can keep it rainin'.


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

Look people, we have no clue if it will or will not block flashcards. My guess is that they'll release a new firmware for both normal DSi and this new one and just package the new firmware with this new one. Or maybe they won't update it at all.

Really though, it's very rare that a new system is released and flashcards just run on it by default, especially new systems that have an entirely new cartridge format. I'm not going to knock them for blocking flashcards either. Whoever it was who called Nintendo "dumshits" and said the DSi can "burn in hell" or whatever is being a bit ridiculous. Piracy is thievery, simply put. I am a pirate myself, yarhar and all that stuff. But I don't think Nintendo are idiots for trying to stop people like me. Nothing more intelligent actually. I don't hold contempt for them either for trying. What I do know, is that nothing can stop pirates for good. Pretty much whatever they come out with to stop us has been and will be bypassed.

And like I said, there's no proof that the new DSi will block flashcards. The only difference is the screen size we hear (and I guess the system size itself). If that is the case, the firmware would be the same, and the same blockout would be made for normal DSi's as well. But they might not make a blockout at all. If they do, it'll just eventually get bypassed anyways, so whatever.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh this is just fascinating.


----------



## ramboo (Oct 29, 2009)

i hope wen they release the bigger sreen,they upgrade the graphics 2 same as psp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ,so we have reason to buy that new 1,if it like the curent fuck tat ninty


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2009)

ramboo said:
			
		

> i hope wen they release the bigger sreen,they upgrade the graphics 2 same as psp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice fail trolling. It's just a bigger screen. Bring your PSP fanboyism to a forum that cares.


----------



## ramboo (Oct 29, 2009)

i mean it i like dsi 2b like psp


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i mean it i like dsi 2b like psp rolleyes.gif rolleyes.gif rolleyes.gif



english please


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2009)

engrish to english converter

"I mean I want the DSi to be more like the PSP"


----------



## stab244 (Oct 29, 2009)

Then it would be called a PSP...


----------



## 911good4u2 (Oct 29, 2009)

It make me feel sick because I have just bought my NDSI for half year. This is unfair for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If they have planned of selling a "wide-screen version"NDSI, they shouldn`t sold the "small-screen version"  NDSI, which with the same funtions and design, within few months.
I feel I was cheated by them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now, I am waiting for the new PSP, and hope that the stupid AP of "wide-screen version"NDSI will be cracked within 2 weeks


----------



## vergilite (Oct 29, 2009)

as soon as i buy a dsi this comes out


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 29, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Sigh, does Nintendo never get tired of making money?



No but they seem quite tired of loosing money to piraters.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 29, 2009)

Then wouldn't they lose more people buying this considering a lot of people got a dsi now.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 29, 2009)

I think with this console nintendo it targeting their fanboys/girls and people who haven't quite decided whether they should buy a ds or not. I mentioned earlier that they might not be releasing one with just a bigger screen. It might be completely redesigned to attract more customers.

What they should be doing is redesigning the Wii so that it has an HDD or some shit. You know? something useful. They just keep redesigning the ds cause its cheaper. Nintendo never goes that extra mile to ensure their products are the best they can be. But they just keep crankin out more designs with extra bells n' whistles. 


But honestly, I think this new DSi is gonna be badass. My thoughts are it'll be more like an iphonish design. If so. then maybe I'll buy one.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2009)

I updated the portal news with more information 

http://kotaku.com/5392421/nintendo-announces-big-screen-dsi



			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> The rumors are true. Today, at Nintendo's press event in Tokyo, the company announced a revised version of the Nintendo DS.
> 
> Dubbed the Nintendo DSi LL, the new portable will feature a 4.2 inch screen. Priced at ¥20,000 (US$220) the DSi LL will be released on November 21. The "LL" refers to the extra large size.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikey (Oct 29, 2009)

More pictures, includes the other colors.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 29, 2009)

o.o Just me or did they forget to make the buttons bigger. *is not getting* Then again we don't even know when it will come out to japan or the u.s.

Can someone do a screen comparasion from the dsi and that dsi ll


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

Whoa   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Dat screen. 


I _really_ want those screens on my Phat... Also, larger stylus FTW. 


And that wine red one looks great.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's the official site for those interested(it's in Japanese).

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsiLL/index.html



			
				BoxShot said:
			
		

> Then again we don't even know when it will come out to japan or the u.s.
> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 29 2009, 12:34 AM) Priced at ¥20,000 (US$220) the DSi LL will be released on November 21


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

I think this is quite appropriate...


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 29, 2009)

You got that from the Kotaku article comment #4 I believe.


----------



## rithsv (Oct 29, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Can someone do a screen comparasion from the dsi and that dsi ll



DSL comparison:




DSi


----------



## Raichy (Oct 29, 2009)

Curious about comparison shots with DSi in closed stance..


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 29, 2009)

So it is real.... if they release it in the states i might get one since i don't have a dsi.
If nothing else i'll get one to bean people in the head with since it's the size of a small yet thick book.
EDIT: also... DAT STYLUS


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 29, 2009)

ok... time out, flag on the play... now i love nintendo just as much as the next guy or gal, but the dsi has only been out a less than a year (itll be a yr and some change when actually released) but who else thinks their innovation has gotten out of hand?

albeit, it has a nice and more comfortable pocket and possibly hand feel and touch to it, but i bet that its internal statistics will be exactly the same as the others...

This so far is my opinion... it is not meant to sway people or cause a disturbance... but im starting to wonder about the future nintendo's handhelds...


----------



## rithsv (Oct 29, 2009)

Raichy said:
			
		

> Curious about comparison shots with DSi in closed stance..







It'll come with two Styli. The smaller one being 4mm longer than the DSi ones.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 29, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> ok... time out, flag on the play... now i love nintendo just as much as the next guy or gal, but the dsi has only been out a less than a year (itll be a yr and some change when actually released) but who else thinks their innovation has gotten out of hand?
> 
> albeit, it has a nice and more comfortable pocket and possibly hand feel and touch to it, but i bet that its internal statistics will be exactly the same as the others...
> 
> This so far is my opinion... it is not meant to sway people or cause a disturbance... but im starting to wonder about the future nintendo's handhelds...


Seriously. What is your deal? And people who share your thoughts. IT'S AN OPTION! It's not a replacement for the current DSi, just another option for people of other preferences. Some people don't like or have trouble with the smaller ones, especially older people. Why discriminate? Seriously?! If you don't like it, don't get it. Simple. People don't bitch about other electronics and gadgets that have multiple models for people with different preferences, why is a handheld any different?

/rant

EDIT: Fixed typo. How the hell did I type know instead of don't?


----------



## rithsv (Oct 29, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Seriously. What is your deal? And people who share your thoughts. IT'S AN OPTION! It's not a replacement for the current DSi, just another option for people of other preferences. Some people don't like or have trouble with the smaller ones, especially older people. Why discriminate? Seriously?! If you don't like it, don't get it. Simple. People don't bitch about other electronics and gadgets that have multiple models for people with different preferences, why is a handheld any different?
> 
> /rant


+1.
Exactly why the DSLite is still on sale.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Seriously?! If you don't like it, don't get it. Simple. People don't bitch about other electronics and gadgets that have multiple models for people with different preferences, why is a handheld any different?









As long as both (all three, if you count the DSL) models are available in stores, I don't see what everyone's whining about.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 29, 2009)

Now everyone has an option! DSi LL for the older people, DSi for er .... guys who play ds games and want dsi ware, and dsl for people who still love their gba slot!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Oct 29, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> DSi LL for the older people.


if it's build close enough to the size of a DS fat i'm gonna say it's for people with big hands too.
i've broken 3 different ds lite's from droping them do to hand cramps, and i think i'm close to breaking my 4th.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 29, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

>



WANT!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

>







!!!
You've gotta be kidding, that's... such a big increase! The buttons are still as small as ever, though.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, Nintendo pulled of a "PSP3000-PSPgo"...

I guess the screens will be pretty pixelated...


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Wow, Nintendo pulled of a "PSP3000-PSPgo"...
> 
> I guess the screens will be pretty pixelated...


That was exactly what I was thinking. Since the graphics are crisp on the DSL, when they are enlarged on the new bigger screens they'll look pixelated, and I don't think it will look as crisp and detailed as before.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 29, 2009)

I likey the design of the new stylus.
But that serously huge.I still prefer to wait for the one with the tegra chip if there is.
I think it's getting closer to the end of the DS.Because the same thing happend to the GBA too many versions.


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 29, 2009)

Very interested in that, especially with the homebrew I'm working on (MIDI Controller). Bigger screen means more precision.


----------



## elfsander (Oct 29, 2009)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> Very interested in that, especially with the homebrew I'm working on (MIDI Controller). Bigger screen means more precision.


Nope, the resolution remains unchanged.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but now you can make buttons three pixels wide and still be able to hit them. Because the pixels will be huge.


----------



## Velveteer (Oct 29, 2009)

Right, I'm afraid Nintendo's going to have to churn out something a little more special before they get me to part with whatever over-drastic pricetag they choose to attach, given that it will undoubtedly be even more than the DSi. They better be careful that they don't destroy their old price advantage over the PSP. I guess I'm just a little attached to my tattered DS Phat.

God, I can't wait for a new flashcard if they manage to block the current ones past a firmware update. Didn't M3 buy R4? So it could the be "M3's R4DSiLL"


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I can't even afford $30 FYI. Not everyone is made of money. I can't even spend $20-$30 on an EZ Flash 3-in-1 or an iPlayer or I would get one of those, and not even bother with a GBA at all. I sold my original GBA (non-SP or micro) because we needed money. Don't assume that people can waste money on every single game system out there. I'd much rather have one that does as much as possible. There are a lot of things I'd rather do with $30 than buy a GBA if I had the chance to GET $30.


That's why I said "If you can shell out 199$ for a new DSi, you can probably also get a Micro for $30". It's not like they're forcing people to buy a DS without a GBA slot. If you're fine with your DSLite, then good.
If you're gonna "waste" 220$ like that (buying a DSi LL), you shouldn't have any problem also buying a GBA along it. That's the price of technology. If you like new things, you gotta pay for them, and get what they offer. 
Otherwise why even complain if you're not gonna get a DSi LL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That wasn't a direct attack or something, take that in mind. But enough off-topic for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Returning in-topic. I'm not sure I'd buy it anymore. It's... giant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like having my DS portable, but this thing is NOT actually portable, or so it seems.
Also reinforced piracy checks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll just get a simple DSi, thanks anyway Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and that Stylus!


----------



## Technik (Oct 29, 2009)

That stylus is about that ugliest thing i have ever seen. Hopefully it will fail as fast as the micro did so we can move on already. But why would they choose another revision? Its just ... Stupid. They're already swimming in money so whats the point?

And for those of you complaining about the huge price it will have it will have the same price as the regular dsi.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 29, 2009)

It's obviously something for older people. I wonder how Nintendo will try to market it.

I kinda like it, seems to me that about the same size as a PSP.


----------



## dmzero (Oct 29, 2009)

I can see myself actually buying this at some point if only for the screen.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 29, 2009)

DSi *L*O*L*


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not interesting. I will skip for DS2 and PSP2. They are doing it to get out of our money.. CRUEL! No thanks. I wait for next portable, period.


----------

